# Which bike would you choose??



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

I am starting to shop for my next bike. I really don't want to spend over 4K. Even that my wife is going to question but this won't be for a little while yet. As much as I would like to go to the bike shop for a bike I will most likely have to get a Direct to Consumer brand to save some money. So my question is:
Would you rather have an aluminum frame with high end components that weighs almost 34 to 35lbs (large) such as this bike:

Fluid FS A1 | Norco

or a Carbon frame with totally decent components that weighs 32lbs such as the Fezzari Delano Peak Comp Sram build.









Delano Peak


All Mountains, Any Adventure. The perfect balance between climbing and descending. All mountains, all trails, all day, every day. With the Delano Peak, every trail is the best trail.




fezzari.com





I am a 43 year old weekend warrior and never have raced. I just want a newer bike with the progressive geo to keep me riding another 10 years before the next one (probably an E- bike by then)

I am coming from a Niner WFO 9 first gen (2009) with a newer fork and shock and 1x10 drivetrain. It weighs around 32.5lbs with pedals. Love it and will always keep it just looking at the next bike with totally different geo and newer components is all.


----------



## DieselSam (5 mo ago)

I would go for the Norco. Factory suspension and spot on geo on a bike under 4k is a steal. The 2lb weight difference is nothing and will not matter unless you are racing. Also I also think that Al is better in your case seeing that you will probably keep this bike for a while.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow it's been a while since I've seen a sub $5k bike that well specced. Fezzari seems to be made fun of due to their name, but it seems like the actual owners of these bikes are happy. Also check out YT and Canyon bikes. 

That said, if I were riding a 34-35 lbs bike, I'd like a bit more travel than 130-140. Ibis Ripmo AFs are on sale and will fit your budget if you find one. Other options are Canyon Spectral and YT Jeffsy.

Also shop bikes are getting discounted right now, so if you shop around, you might find a carbon bike in your price range.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd go carbon. Heavy bikes suck.
You can overtime upgrade the suspension and put lighter parts on to make it even better. 

The heavy higher spec alloy will always be heavy.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Bikeventures said:


> Wow it's been a while since I've seen a sub $5k bike that well specced. Fezzari seems to be made fun of due to their name, but it seems like the actual owners of these bikes are happy. Also check out YT and Canyon bikes.
> 
> That said, if I were riding a 34-35 lbs bike, I'd like a bit more travel than 130-140. Ibis Ripmo AFs are on sale and will fit your budget if you find one. Other options are Canyon Spectral and YT Jeffsy.
> 
> Also shop bikes are getting discounted right now, so if you shop around, you might find a carbon bike in your price range.


Good point. Both bikes are super heavy for their travel...... my bike is 31lb and 165/180mm of travel.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

High end components all day, everyday. 

Top spec components, especially suspension, make a MUCH bigger impact on ride quality and performance than carbon vs alloy frames.


----------



## Mark Palma (Oct 8, 2021)

Just a side comment here,
Got my wife into biking before we got married.. She tried a FS walmart bike for an hour ride.. it sucked! Bought her a $550 GT hardtail and swapped the transmission to a 2x10 XT and Hydraulic brakes and she got better at riding the hardtail.. now it’s justified to get a Full Suspension bike for proper rough trails..
For my $5000CAD budget we got 2 Marin Rift Zones with Deore level components and enjoyed our rides..


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

I bought the current Norco FS A2 aluminum with the more basic Deore components early last spring and have been riding it all summer right along with my carbon FS 29ers. I enjoy it very much. Despite being heavier than my two FS carbon bikes, the Fluid does well enough to keep it in my rotation with the carbon bikes. I don't feel like I'm taking a big step down in enjoyment or performance when riding the Norco. It's a fraction of one mph slower on average speed over the same trails than the lighter carbon bikes, but so what? I'm not racing or trying to break records every time I ride. Love that it has plenty of clearance with 2.6" tires, too. My carbon bikes max out at 2.35, so going 2.6 with the Norco gives me another tool in the tool box. Good choice for sections of my trail with sand and loose gravel with the 2.6s.


----------



## westco (Dec 10, 2008)

FrankS29 said:


> High end components all day, everyday.
> 
> Top spec components, especially suspension, make a MUCH bigger impact on ride quality and performance than carbon vs alloy frames.


I disagree, they want to keep the bike up to ten years, the components will all get replaced a few times, and that's a great time to upgrade. A nicer frame and suspension will pay dividends for the whole time.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

westco said:


> I disagree, they want to keep the bike up to ten years, the components will all get replaced a few times, and that's a great time to upgrade. A nicer frame and suspension will pay dividends for the whole time.


Carbon doesn’t always equate to better. 

I specifically went alloy on my latest bike after researching the carbon and alloy version. Alloy reported as stiffer overall and the carbon version has an issue with cracking down tubes if they come into seemingly any contact with rocks. 

Keep in mind, I’m not afraid of or adverse to carbon. I have a garage full of carbon frames and parts. But I buy the frame that makes the most sense for the situation at that time. Sometimes that’s carbon, sometimes it’s alloy. 

Besides, why would it be better to ride lower end components for years so that you can say that you have a carbon frame? 


Find the bike that has the fit, suspension kinematics, geo and the best parts spec that you can afford. If it happens to be carbon and it makes sense, great. If it’s alloy and makes sense, great. 

Don’t buy a bike simply because it’s carbon and the other option was alloy.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

All these guys talking about weight savings of carbon (maybe 2 pounds). How many of them are stuffing their swat boxes with tools and crap and putting water bottles on them so their backs don’t get sweaty while they ride.

I asked about a backpack a while back and almost every response I got was “I like the weight on my bike to keep center of gravity low , or my back gets sweaty” or some other reason to put the weight on the bike. Now here we are saying light bikes are where it’s at.
I get whiplash around here at times.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bassmantweed said:


> All these guys talking about weight savings of carbon (maybe 2 pounds). How many of them are stuffing their swat boxes with tools and crap and putting water bottles on them so their backs don’t get sweaty while they ride.
> 
> I asked about a backpack a while back and almost every response I got was “I like the weight on my bike to keep center of gravity low , or my back gets sweaty” or some other reason to put the weight on the bike. Now here we are saying light bikes are where it’s at.
> I get whiplash around here at times.


Just to play devils advocate, water is something you’re most likely bringing anyway. 

So if you’re bringing water anyway, it is typically better to have that weight low in the frame and not high on your back. 

Very similar concept to sports cars, they try and mount the engine as low as possible in the chassis to improve handling. 

Or, if you had a brand new sports car and they had two options: 

1- You can have the gas tank near the bottom of the chassis, like they are now 

2- you can have a a gas tank relocated to the roof of the car. 

What option would you choose? 

In general I agree, on most bikes 1.5-2lbs for an alloy frame is not making that big of a difference on a bike that’s sporting a piggyback shock and 36mm+ fork chassis. These aren’t race ready XC bikes we are talking about here.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

FrankS29 said:


> Just to play devils advocate, water is something you’re most likely bringing anyway.
> 
> So if you’re bringing water anyway, it is typically better to have that weight low in the frame and not high on your back.
> 
> ...


#2 for sure. However I don’t have to rely on my strength to position the race car where as with a bike I do and ME personally I like extra weight to be on my back so I do t have to move it around when I position the bike. My preference only. Sorry to hijack.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Between those 2, the Norco. The Ferrazzi has a weird hingey linky thing they call suspension. 

Truely a sub $4k bike. Intense 951 Trail. Costco $3499. Its carbon and if you hate it, they'll take it back. 31lbs, 150mm/140mm rear. Modest specs. 

The Norco cheaps out on the crank. The 951 only has a rhythm fork. 

If you want a mostly XT kitted bike out the door, then you'll have to spend more up front. Its either $3800 or $4300 out the door. About 500 bones difference, either way you look at it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Things that matter: Good tires, good suspension, good brakes. Drivetrain? Meh, as long as it's at least SLX or GX, it's not going to make any big difference.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

shadowsports said:


> Between those 2, the Norco. The Ferrazzi has a weird hingey linky thing they call suspension.
> 
> Truely a sub $4k bike. Intense 951 Trail. Costco $3499. Its carbon and if you hate it, they'll take it back. 31lbs, 150mm/140mm rear. Modest specs.
> 
> ...


I just looked that up. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Mark Palma said:


> Just a side comment here,
> Got my wife into biking before we got married.. She tried a FS walmart bike for an hour ride.. it sucked! Bought her a $550 GT hardtail and swapped the transmission to a 2x10 XT and Hydraulic brakes and she got better at riding the hardtail.. now it’s justified to get a Full Suspension bike for proper rough trails..
> For my $5000CAD budget we got 2 Marin Rift Zones with Deore level components and enjoyed our rides..


Yeah, I bought my wife a Polygon Siskui D7 with Deore. It is more bike than she will ever need and she loves it. It has some weight to it though.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

This is quite a lot to consider. I have only been riding 2 years and bought my Niner used. I put a lot of work into it as I do enjoy working on mechanical things as a hobby. In it's hayday it was a top of the line bike. Industry nine hubs, hope brakes, Stan's wheels, reverb dropper, etc. So I know what good components look and feel like, just older ones. I know in 12 years MTBs have come leaps and bounds. So I definitely don't want to be riding entry level stuff but I do need to be realistic about my budget and that i don't ride everyday day of the week. I just see the newer bikes on the trails so low long and slack compared to mine. I can climb really well as I have good cardio and strong legs but just get blown away downhill. I know it is my skills but just wonder how much a newer bike would help with that


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

If you enjoy working on your bike, why not look at frame only options and build out the bike how you want it? Lots of end of season sales going on, and Black Friday sales will be next month. You could even move parts over from your old bike while you wait for a sale on new parts. You might still end up paying over $4k, but just don’t add up the individual part costs and you won’t even realize it. You can probably also find some great deals on take off parts, even from LBS’. If you still want a complete bike, that Intense 951 seems like an unbeatable deal when looking at the price and Costco’s return policy.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Moosedriver said:


> If you enjoy working on your bike, why not look at frame only options and build out the bike how you want it? Lots of end of season sales going on, and Black Friday sales will be next month. You could even move parts over from your old bike while you wait for a sale on new parts. You might still end up paying over $4k, but just don’t add up the individual part costs and you won’t even realize it. You can probably also find some great deals on take off parts, even from LBS’. If you still want a complete bike, that Intense 951 seems like an unbeatable deal when looking at the price and Costco’s return policy.


I thought about that route but wouldn't be able not to add everything up constantly and feel bad at some point 😁 I went through that with my Niner. Kept updated and replacing or rebuilding things and then added it all up and was like "damn! I should have just bought a new bike from the get go" 😂


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

DieselSam said:


> I would go for the Norco. Factory suspension and spot on geo on a bike under 4k is a steal. The 2lb weight difference is nothing and will not matter unless you are racing. Also I also think that Al is better in your case seeing that you will probably keep this bike for a while.


I am really looking at those specs now. Even Stans wheels and a 203 rotor up front. Looking better each time.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Bikeventures said:


> Wow it's been a while since I've seen a sub $5k bike that well specced. Fezzari seems to be made fun of due to their name, but it seems like the actual owners of these bikes are happy. Also check out YT and Canyon bikes.
> 
> That said, if I were riding a 34-35 lbs bike, I'd like a bit more travel than 130-140. Ibis Ripmo AFs are on sale and will fit your budget if you find one. Other options are Canyon Spectral and YT Jeffsy.
> 
> Also shop bikes are getting discounted right now, so if you shop around, you might find a carbon bike in your price range.


I checked out the canyon Neuron CF8 and everything looked great but the geo isn't as progressive as I would like.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Tomass79 said:


> I just looked that up. Definitely worth considering.


I just wish the intense came with a SLX drive train and at.least.some better wheels. It said it weighs 31lbs 10oz med w/ tubes. So am I sure the large is over 32#.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

The difference between a 33lb and 35lb bike was very noticeable to me. It was the result of losing tubes which were 1lb each and changing tires while going tubeless.

I have a Polygon Siskiu T8 which is a 33lb 140mm aluminum bike and it's great for me. Prior to that I was on a 30lb cannondale prophet and the prophet feels like a rocket on the uphills when I ride the bikes back to back. Other than the weight and snappy feeling of the 26" prophet, I prefer the T8 and my times are similar on both.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Norco, hands-down. Components trumps light weight. You start with a heavier bike and build fitness towards the lighter bike, not the other way around...


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Spectral 125 CF 7


The Spectral 125 CF 7 combines what we’ve learned from creating the trail-tough Spectral 29 and blends it with the weight savings of our shorter-travel rigs. The end result is a playful mid-travel trail bike that can be pushed hard on tough terrain and loves to cut loose.




www.canyon.com




What if I up the budget at little bit and throw this bike into the mix. Looks like the large weighs about 30.5lbs and has good components. This bike good potentially be 3 to 4 lbs lighter than the Norco.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not familiar with your Niner. Was it a middle of road trail bike? What kinds of trails do you mainly ride?

The Spectral 125 is interesting. Some people think it's neither here nor there. Too little travel for rough trails, but with the weight and geo of enduro bikes. I'm not sure what the perfect environment for the Spectral 125 is. Bentonville? Neuron is definitely closer to cross-country style riding.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I vet all my future bikes by their warranty first. Norco's warranty is lacking. Fezzari's warranty is better. 

I would still (and always) recommend test riding before buying. And test ride as many bikes as possible.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I’d choose the Norco as well. I am a little biased because I had a 2018 Sight for a few years that was essentially the same bike. It was a great bike. Premium suspension is worth the 1.5lbs of weight.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Bikeventures said:


> I'm not familiar with your Niner. Was it a middle of road trail bike? What kinds of trails do you mainly ride?
> 
> The Spectral 125 is interesting. Some people think it's neither here nor there. Too little travel for rough trails, but with the weight and geo of enduro bikes. I'm not sure what the perfect environment for the Spectral 125 is. Bentonville? Neuron is definitely closer to cross-country style riding.


I believe what the WFO was considered when it came out 12 or 13 years ago was an all mtn bike. It has 140 mm travel front and rear. Back then they built it with a 70° HTA. You also sit up high on it.
I live in Pennsylvania. My local trails aren't great at all but what we have is long climbs, steep climbs and rocky descents. Really rocky at times. My bike handles everything well. I am just trying to narrow down where I should be looking for the next one. Give me something to obsess about all winter 👍
I really don't want something heavier than I currently have as I am getting older everyday...


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

bingemtbr said:


> I vet all my future bikes by their warranty first. Norco's warranty is lacking. Fezzari's warranty is better.
> 
> I would still (and always) recommend test riding before buying. And test ride as many bikes as possible.


I guess that is something to consider...


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok, last option for now and then I will let it go. Say I was willing to go $4600 and get the Fezzari Delano peak elite. Fox performance elite shock and fork (36mm) Gx drive train, Sram G2 RSC and Stan's wheels with Stan's hubs. Lifetime warranty on frames and crash replacement program.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Tomass79 said:


> Ok, last option for now and then I will let it go. Say I was willing to go $4600 and get the Fezzari Delano peak elite. Fox performance elite shock and fork (36mm) Gx drive train, Sram G2 RSC and Stan's wheels with Stan's hubs. Lifetime warranty on frames and crash replacement program.


And it supposedly weighs about 31#


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

How mechanically inclined are you? Do you do own maintenance? even though you noted your a weekend warrior sounds like you know what you want. (And by way we all end up in weekend warrior status ant some point at least temporarily because well life happens).

Anyway keep your eyes open a lot of sales right nwo and more to come from post COVID boom, also seeing some great used deal so at 4k you might not have to compromise. For instance Specialized selling the Stumpy Evo right now 25% off can get X01 spec for just over 4k on carbon bike. That might not be the bike you need but others deals will come. Have seen several shops taking 10-20% off and unloading demo bikes. Ibis AF bikes still to be found at great deals (The Ripley AF is great geo and less travel than Norco but maybe should be on your list if can still find one on sale).


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Tomass79 said:


> And it supposedly weighs about 31#


Never ridden a Fezzari but there are plenty of fans out there, similar with Canyon so I wouldn't be afraid if meet needs but consider if do have issue what are you going to do? Simple answer might be keeping existing bike and than if down a bit not really a issue.

Also what about building a bike and looking for used / sale parts if going mail order. Check for frame deals on place like jenson and competitive cyclist. I am always an advocate of local shops but a dollar is a dollar and budget is budget.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

If increasing budget Alchemy Arktos 150 on sale a great option









Arktos Mountain Bike


Why the Arktos 150? Like to get ROWDY when you ride? Is it all about high-speed thrills? Is bigger always better? If you answered “yes” to any of these, the Arktos 150 is definitely the bike for you. This bike takes its punishment and keeps coming back for more. With a 170mm FOX Factory 38 front...




alchemybikes.com


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

HEMIjer said:


> If increasing budget Alchemy Arktos 150 on sale a great option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard of those. Those are some serious specs! I will do some research on them as well. Narrow it down and let it go. Keep enjoying my ride and enjoy window shopping over the winter. Probably even next season as my spouse will probably be like "what's wrong with the bike you have??" 😂😂 Should probably pay off my car first...
Thanks for the input though. Opened up some doors for sure!


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Tomass79 said:


> I believe what the WFO was considered when it came out 12 or 13 years ago was an all mtn bike. It has 140 mm travel front and rear. Back then they built it with a 70° HTA. You also sit up high on it.
> I live in Pennsylvania. My local trails aren't great at all but what we have is long climbs, steep climbs and rocky descents. Really rocky at times. My bike handles everything well. I am just trying to narrow down where I should be looking for the next one. Give me something to obsess about all winter 👍
> I really don't want something heavier than I currently have as I am getting older everyday...


Sounds like you want a mid-to-long travel trail bike. All the options you presented will work. My hunch is you will be blown away by modern bikes and their geo. I wouldn't get too hung up on bike weight. The steeper seat angles allow for these bikes to climb well despite being well over 30 lbs. These new bikes might seem like a size or two larger, but they work. But try to demo one first, just to get an idea of what you are getting into. Going from 70 HA to 65-66 is huge difference. Bikes now require more lean on turns, but will be super stable at speed.

I was same boat as you. Looking for one bike to feel great pedaling, but remain confidence on steep, rocky descents. Before I stumbled on great deal on Ibis Ripmo, I was looking at this bike. My budget was around $4k. But I would have at least parking lot tested this bike before purchase. Great components list. The Occam supposedly has a snappy pedal feel.









OCCAM H20 LT







www.orbea.com


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Bikeventures said:


> Sounds like you want a mid-to-long travel trail bike. All the options you presented will work. My hunch is you will be blown away by modern bikes and their geo. I wouldn't get too hung up on bike weight. The steeper seat angles allow for these bikes to climb well despite being well over 30 lbs. These new bikes might seem like a size or two larger, but they work. But try to demo one first, just to get an idea of what you are getting into. Going from 70 HA to 65-66 is huge difference. Bikes now require more lean on turns, but will be super stable at speed.
> 
> I was same boat as you. Looking for one bike to feel great pedaling, but remain confidence on steep, rocky descents. Before I stumbled on great deal on Ibis Ripmo, I was looking at this bike. My budget was around $4k. But I would have at least parking lot tested this bike before purchase. Great components list. The Occam supposedly has a snappy pedal feel.
> 
> ...


Just so many options. Thanks for your input. I have looked at the Ripmo before as well.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

So one more thing to think about. USED.... I picked up my Pivot Mach 5.5 for less than half retail and it was ridden hard, but well specced and dealer serviced. Full X01 build for less than $4k. Saw one for sale on FB today for under $3k. Yes I gave up the warranty, but have ridden it hard for 3 years with no issues. Upgraded as I broke components and have had a great time on it. Premium bike for less than half the price of new. Just have to be a bit patient. Keep an eye on buy/sell groups. 

On another note, have a buddy that has an Ibis Ripmo AF and loves it. Right in your price range there too. Might be a little heavy but great riding bike.

On the water on the bike thing above. I no longer carry 2 to 3 liters of water in a camelbak on normal rides, but less than a liter. All those years of dumping water out of my backpack when I got home, I could have just been using a bottle.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

Tomass79 said:


> I have never heard of those. Those are some serious specs! I will do some research on them as well. Narrow it down and let it go. Keep enjoying my ride and enjoy window shopping over the winter. Probably even next season as my spouse will probably be like "what's wrong with the bike you have??" 😂😂 Should probably pay off my car first...
> Thanks for the input though. Opened up some doors for sure!


I can't believe the spec level on those bikes. Even Industry nine wheels and a transfer dropper. On a carbon frame at that. I think I will be checking out some videos on these bikes for awhile. Thanks for introducing me to this brand.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Tomass79 said:


> I can't believe the spec level on those bikes. Even Industry nine wheels and a transfer dropper. On a carbon frame at that. I think I will be checking out some videos on these bikes for awhile. Thanks for introducing me to this brand.


Great company, great bike, great suspension design and customer service. Often wish wouldn't of sold my original 20 Arktos be all over the 135/150 now if didn't pick up a Stumpy Evo recently.

understand the spousal component completely luckily mine understands (well maybe not understand but accepts the fact) my obsession with pedaling 2 wheels is required to keep sanity and balance of everyday life.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

HEMIjer said:


> Great company, great bike, great suspension design and customer service. Often wish wouldn't of sold my original 20 Arktos be all over the 135/150 now if didn't pick up a Stumpy Evo recently.
> 
> understand the spousal component completely luckily mine understands (well maybe not understand but accepts the fact) my obsession with pedaling 2 wheels is required to keep sanity and balance of everyday life.


All I am doing is researching the 135/150. Looks amazing. It offers so much for the price. I am wondering if that is a "real" sale or if it is always "on sale"
It definitely won't be this year and most likely not next season either, but I think by then I should have some debts paid off and get the go ahead on it. Thanks again for introducing me to this brand.


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

Eventually you'll find your bike when the timing is right. Thats how I feel right now myself. In about a year or two I'm hoping to order/pick out a new bike for myself. I've been overdue for a new bike. My last bike I bought used. I noticed you mentioned fezzari Delano peak. I just recently I ordered a fezzari signal peak for my boy for Christmas and birthday present. Overall it was a good deal and very happy about the process other than a small hiccup that got resolved. The bike came out just I ordered. I know it's not the Delano peak, but I think you would be happy with fezzari Overall and what you get for the price.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry just stumbled on this ... I would stop looking at components and frame materials immediately. Wipe them off your list.

Focus on the frame design and geometry. This is the one thing you cannot change (besides materials). Choose a frame that suits where and how you ride.

Lower weight is always nice but not always necessary.

Also most importantly, buy a bike you love. After the new bike feeling has worn off the love lingers and you'll get out more often on it compared to a bike you compromised on or reasoned would be better for you. I have an evil calling, it's probably the dumbest bike I own, relatively heavy, slow af, high maintenance etc. But I love the damn thing, always wanted an Evil. It's my riding doesn't have to be serious bike, and whenever I look at it I want to ride.


----------

